# Sycamores to Face #1 Vanderbilt in Florida



## ISU_TREE_FAN

*Sycamores vs Vanderbilt*

Now this is a schedule upgrade:

http://www.tribstar.com/sports/isu-...cle_d725a78e-b725-11e4-aeab-ffa695d3a298.html

:thumbsup:

Whomever made this happen quickly due to weather cancellations deserves lots of credit for sure.  Not often you get to play #1 and last year's CWS Champions in any sport. Good job Sycamores.


----------



## meistro

Wow! what a great addition to the schedule.


----------



## BlueSycamore

Forecast Temps 61 Friday, 75 Saturday & 81 Sunday.  Go get 'em Sycamores.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

TERRE HAUTE, Ind. – The Indiana State baseball team has announced a schedule change for the upcoming weekend.  ISU was originally scheduled to play in the Elon University Invitational in Elon, N.C. against Ball State, South Dakota State and the host Phoenix.  That tournament has been cancelled due to inclement weather.  Instead, the Sycamores are travelling to Port Charlotte, Fla. to take on defending National Champions and #1 ranked Vanderbilt.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## BlueSycamore

Saturday & Sunday games both at 1 p.m. EST.  Friday time TBA.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Scheduling Change Pits Sycamores Against Nation's Top-Ranked Team*






TERRE HAUTE, Ind. – The Indiana State baseball team will travel to Port Charlotte, Fla. to take on the defending National Champion, and current No. 1 Vanderbilt in a three game series set to begin Friday, Feb. 20th.  The Sycamores and the Commodores enter the series with matching 2-1 records.  After winter weather cancelled the Elon University tournament, the Sycamores and Commodores agreed on a three game series.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

We made it! Dores and Sycamores tomorrow at 4 pm CT. pic.twitter.com/oofbQw05tF— Vanderbilt Baseball (@VandyBoys) February 19, 2015


----------



## TreeTop

Free audio of the game on the Vandy website...

http://www.vucommodores.com/collegesportslive/?media=488872


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

http://www.vucommodores.com/sports/m-basebl/spec-rel/021915aaa.html


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

ISU up 2-0 after three.  Infield has turned two double-plays and Sycamores got one in the 2nd after a one-out Young double, a wild pitch and a sac fly. Got another in the 3rd after McLain walk, Curry single & McLain score on Hayes single.


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

Vandy pitcher Carson Fulmer pitch count at 82 after 4 innings.  Stagg has walked 4, has 2 K's & pitch count only 48 after 3 innings.


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

2-2 after 5. Vandy walk, a single & a double scored two. McKinney in for Stagg and got a K to end the inning.

Vandy Ace Carson Fulmer pulled after 94 pitches. A new pitcher to start the 6th.


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

Still 2-2 headed to the 9th.  Young, Friis & Zahn for the Sycamores.


----------



## treeman

going to the 9th tied 2-2

lets go Sycamores!


----------



## treeman

bases loaded and 1 out for the Sycs


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

Three walks after one out & ISU has them loaded.  Another Pitcher coming out for Vandy.  Got to get something here Sycamores.

Roselli to hit for McClain.

Sycamores get nothing.  Roselli strikeout & Curry groundout. Now to bottom 9th. Keaffaber on for the Sycamores.


----------



## treeman

3 pitches to strike him out :facepalm:

Curry grounds out to end the threat....damn we missed a golden opportunity


----------



## treeman

Vandy wins.


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

Vandy has bases loaded now with one out.  Single off Keaffaber's glove & Vandy wins 3-2.


----------



## Bobbyk60

*Small Ball*



ISU_TREE_FAN said:


> ISU up 2-0 after three.  Infield has turned two double-plays and Sycamores got one in the 2nd after a one-out Young double, a wild pitch and a sac fly. Got another in the 3rd after McLain walk, Curry single & McLain score on Hayes single.



Why on earth with runners on 1st and 3rd with 1 out did he not bunt to get the squeeze?? I was screaming that over my phone from Texas.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Sycamores Lose Heart Breaker to Vanderbilt*






PORT CHARLOTTE, Fla. – The Sycamores gave the defending National Champions all they could handle Friday night at the Charlotte Sports Complex.  Vanderbilt won 3-2 on a walk off single by Rhett Wiseman.  The loss drops the Sycamores to 2-2, and Vanderbilt improves to 3-1.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## Sycamore Proud

I was able to listen to a small part of the game on the Vandy site.  We should have plated a run in the top of 9.  Tough loss to one of the best teams we will fame all season.  Go Trees!


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

The first sentence tells the story..................."The Sycamores gave the defending National Champions all they could handle Friday night at the Charlotte Sports Complex." 
I Listened to the whole game and the Sycamores competed toe-to-toe. They were not at all intimidated and expected to win the game. Missed an opportunity in the top of the 9th to bring it home but get two more chances yet this weekend.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sycamores currently up 8-1 on the 'Dores in the second game.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

HUGE WIN FOR THE BASEBALLERS!  8-1 over #1!!!  It's a great day to be a Sycamore!!!

:gosycamores:


----------



## Southgrad07

Smacking around the #1 team in the nation?? I'll take that! Now go get the series win and really make some noise!


----------



## meistro

Way to go Sycamores! Get another tomorrow.


----------



## bent20

I'm impressed that we've only given up 4 runs to them in two games, but I'm just assuming they have a good offense. Seems a reasonable assumption.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Baseball Defeats Top-Ranked Vanderbilt*






PORT CHARLOTTE, Fla. – The Indiana State Sycamores knocked off the No. 1 Vanderbilt Commodores by a score of 8-1 Saturday afternoon at Charlotte Sports Park, in Port Charlotte, Fla.  It is the highest ranked team that the Sycamores have ever beaten.  ISU is now 3-2, and Vanderbilt drops to 3-2.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## Bluethunder

Nice job fellas!

Congrats to the team and coach Hannahs.  Now lets go get another tomorrow!


----------



## BrokerZ

This is just awesome, guys!  Well done!


----------



## treeman

Can anyone tell us when the last time ISU defeated a top ranked team in any sport? Was it NDSU in football?


----------



## ISUCC

treeman said:


> Can anyone tell us when the last time ISU defeated a top ranked team in any sport? Was it NDSU in football?



per the Trib Star article yes, you are correct


----------



## ISUCC

*baseball: game 3 Sycamores vs. #1 Vanderbilt*

what a big series win this would be if they can pull it off. 

Starts at 1pm

link for live stats and radio

http://www.vucommodores.com/sports/m-basebl/sched/vand-m-basebl-sched.html

so watch the Daytona 500 and listen to ISU baseball down the road from Daytona


----------



## TreeTop

Winning game 2 is one thing, but winning the series will turn some heads.

GO STATE!


----------



## bluebill

Mitch Hanna is the best thing to happen to ISU sports lately !  Keeping local and in-state kids is a Very Good move.  A great deal of the power on this team has been around this town most all their life, from little league on.  Good get on both Mitch and the kids.:biggrin:


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

Kuhlman has two rather poor outings.  Time to start looking deeper for a Sunday starter?  2 walks, a hit batter & pulled with bases loaded after 1.1 IP.  Conway on in relief to try & stop the bleeding; gave up one on a sac fly but gets out of the inning with no further damage.  Vandy up 2-0 after two.


----------



## Bluethunder

Sounds like we are hitting the ball well, just right at them. Several line drive outs.


----------



## Bluethunder

Conway pitching really well for State.  Gets out of the inning after giving up a leadoff triple.  

Still 2-0 Vanderbilt going into the top of the 6th.


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

Lunsford not showing much again. Now down 5-0 after 6.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Baseball Drops Rubber Match with Defending National Champs*






PORT CHARLOTTE, Fla. – The Indiana State Sycamores dropped the rubber match with the defending National Champion Vanderbilt Commodores by a score of 6-0 Sunday afternoon at Charlotte Sports Park in Port Charlotte, Fla.  The loss drops the Sycamores to 3-3, while the Commodores improve to 4-2.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## meistro

Still a good weekend for the baseball team. Congrats and keep getting better. Maybe we'll see the Commodores again in the NCAA tourney.


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

L 2-3, W 8-1, L 0-6.  That's 10 runs for us & 10 runs for them for the series. Very competitive with #1 for the weekend.  Now to build on it and move forward.


----------

